# Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

Does anyone have a source and p/n for a contactor to control the 240 
VAC, 50A input of a PFC50 using a 12VDC coil? So far I found a 
*LC1D50A6JD* 
<http://products.schneider-electric.us/products-services/product-detail/?event=productDetail&countryCode=us&partNumber=LC1D50A6JD> 
for $291 on the Square D website. Local places don't have anything and 
EV parts places don't either, and I checked Mouser and Grainger. Seems 
to be a tough part to find.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX

I also have a AC magnetic size 2 3-pole contactor that is between the AC 
input connector and the battery charger,
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120511/255679a4/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

Hi Gary,

What are you trying to do with that contactor? Have a way of turning off the charger?

An alternative way is to tell the PFC charger to not allow charging. 

The manual says:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:QE3keQKODwYJ:www.manzanitamicro.com/component/filecabinet/?task%3Ddownload%26cid%255B0%255D%3D6+pfc+30+manual&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgp81XjX1LrxeESAw4ptSN_8YEIaHGnLro5UnzqX3HMM6a5prloU4lzRF3KyopokxCJ3lsuAQeRJo4e39kLyBqn7HSKj3xHf_JRKRmMOcFcZ-fUiG5voo0M8EcSxjfB_r0drp7d&sig=AHIEtbTgrEjhhloQViCXXe3mm5XFc7U8DA&pli=1

>From the RegBus interface, can connect pin 1 (5v output) to pin 2 ("reg on") which tells the charger to stop charging. This is how I have the elithion BMS setup to turn the charger off when batteries are charged.

I'm going to add on to this soon. I'm going to implement a J1772 input (I already have an adapter box) and make it so one of the AVC1 boards (from http://modularevpower.com) also can turn off the charger. This will allow a "soft stop" when unplugging a J1772 adapter while the charger is pulling current. This works by the J1772 plug enabling the Proximity signal when the button is pressed. The AVC1 adapter then will turn on a relay that I can hook up to the 5v input to the charger, telling the charger to turn off. Also see: http://modularevpower.com/Active_Vehicle_Side_Control_development.htm -- I could probably implement the circuit myself...but I'm not that hardware savvy to do it. Eventually, I'm going to also use this technique with an ardinuo to allow me to turn on/off the charger (at the car) via a timer (or some other input, like remote control via the internet).

corbin



> Gary Krysztopik <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have a source and p/n for a contactor to control the 240
> > VAC, 50A input of a PFC50 using a 12VDC coil? So far I found a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*



> Bill Dube wrote:
> 
> > Here is a grainger part that will work to turn on and off the AC
> > input of your charger:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

You do not need a 12 vdc coil for the AC input contactor and even for a DC 
contactor between the charger and battery pack. Voltages other than the 
incoming line voltages are special order.

The AC magnetic contactors normally come as line voltage, meaning if the AC 
line voltage coming in is 240 volts, then the coil is a 240 vac coil. You 
can either use a Square D, General Electric, Westinghouse, Cutler Hammer or 
equal to do the job.

The AC lines come right off the Feed lugs on the contactor and go directly 
to the coil through a fuse. So when you plug in the main AC connector, the 
contactor will come on.

To control this 240 vac coil remotely, one of the wires that feed the coil 
has a switch inserted in series with it that is rated for 240 vac at a 
ampere between 5 to 10 amps.

These type of AC magnetic contactors has a option fuse holder which a 2 to 4 
amp which is 240 vac rated to protect the coil circuits. You can also use a 
240 VAC rated relay with 10 amp rated contacts and a 12 VDC rated coils.

These type of contactors have a electrical interlock option where when one 
contactor drops off, then it shuts down the next contactor or have one 
contactor turn on while the other one turns off as what is use in transfer 
switches.

These contactors are re-buildable, you can replace contacts or increase the 
ampere rating of the contacts. Can change the coils to any voltage you want. 
Do not have to threw it away if it burns up. Bought all my AC and DC 
contactors and relays back in 1980, and they are still going today.

I do not like to have contactors with a 12 volt dc coils. The ampere is 
higher in a 12 volt which may be up to 5 amps for the main contactors. The 
coils that use the line voltage, the ampere may be only 0.5 amp.

The reason many companies only sell 12 volt coil DC contactors, instead of 
line voltage as Cable Form does, is that there contactor is not design to 
hold the contacts close when the battery voltage gets to the low limit 
program in the controller.

My Cable Form contactors will work on a battery voltage of 250 vdc on my 180 
vdc battery pack. These contactors will not drop out until the voltage gets 
way down to 11.5 vdc. If the voltage ever gets down that low and the 
voltage starts to raise again, the contactor will not come on until the 
voltage reaches 160 vdc for a 180 vdc battery pack.

Roland



Any time




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gary Krysztopik" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 11, 2012 10:38 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input 
contactor


> Does anyone have a source and p/n for a contactor to control the 240
> VAC, 50A input of a PFC50 using a 12VDC coil? So far I found a
> *LC1D50A6JD*
> <http://products.schneider-electric.us/products-services/product-detail/?event=productDetail&countryCode=us&partNumber=LC1D50A6JD>
> for $291 on the Square D website. Local places don't have anything and
> EV parts places don't either, and I checked Mouser and Grainger. Seems
> to be a tough part to find.
>
> Gary Krysztopik
> ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
> Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
> blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
> San Antonio, TX
>
> I also have a AC magnetic size 2 3-pole contactor that is between the AC
> input connector and the battery charger,
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120511/255679a4/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

My experience is that about 20% of my posts to EVDL get "lost". So, 
here is this one again.



> Gary Krysztopik wrote:
> > Does anyone have a source and p/n for a contactor to control the 240
> > VAC, 50A input of a PFC50 using a 12VDC coil? So far I found a
> > *LC1D50A6JD*
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

Hi Gary, I have just what you need pulled out of a commercial UPS. I have
several of them and can let them go at a real good price. Only problem is
that it uses 24VDC coil if you can make that work. Unfortunately I do not
have the part number with me. When I get home tonight I'll send that to
you and the list. They are 240VAC 3 phase contactors so there will be 4
poles. Its a little overkill for what you need but it will work. They do
show up on ebay on occasion and I think they generally go in the $50 - $75
range.

Mike



> Gary Krysztopik <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have a source and p/n for a contactor to control the 240
> > VAC, 50A input of a PFC50 using a 12VDC coil? So far I found a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

OTOH there are these for $15 if you can use 24VDC coil voltage and limit to
30A on the AC input. What pack voltage are you charging?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-CR353AC3AH1-contactor-30-amp-3-poles-3-phase-coil-24-volt-078316640306-/330720753160?pt=BI_Electrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item4d007e3608#ht_500wt_909


Mike



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Gary, I have just what you need pulled out of a commercial UPS. I have
> > several of them and can let them go at a real good price. Only problem is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

oops sorry, I meant to say they go in the $500 - 750 range. I'd let this
one go for $200. I have 6 of them. These are not my postings as mine are
not advertised.

But both of these are the same as the ones I have:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABB-EK-100C4P-YL-EK-100C4PYL-Contactor-170Amp-600Vac-USED-/370544391328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56462ab4a0#ht_781wt_1126


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABB-CONTACTOR-170A-170-AMP-A-600V-4P-EK-100-SK-824-040-SK-824-040-DB-24V-COIL-/300669998636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460154162c#ht_1895wt_892




> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Gary, I have just what you need pulled out of a commercial UPS. I have
> > several of them and can let them go at a real good price. Only problem is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Contactor between charger and battery - charger input contactor*

In the application I pulled these out of they ran 3 hots and a neutral
through the contactor. The green wire terminated to the chassis.

But I took them because I see lots of experimental uses for these big lugs
;-)

Mike



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > After looking at the contactor, very nice by the way, I just want to say,
> > NEVER break the ground wire, Only the hot and neutral.
> ...


----------

